# Late-Season Upland Game Opportunities Available on Refuges



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Late-Season Upland Game Opportunities Available on Refuges

Several national wildlife refuges in North Dakota will soon open to
late-season upland game bird hunting.

Arrowwood, Audubon, Des Lacs, J. Clark Salyer, Long Lake, Lostwood,
Tewaukon (pheasants only), and Upper Souris NWRs open Nov. 27.

Hunters are reminded that use of non-toxic shot is required on all U.S.
Fish and Wildlife Service lands. State regulations found in the North
Dakota 2006-07 Small Game Guide apply. Seasons for pheasant,
sharp-tailed grouse, Hungarian partridge and ruffed grouse close
statewide on Jan. 7, 2007.

National wildlife refuges are managed by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife
Service. Portions of each refuge are closed to hunting. Contact refuge
headquarters for map leaflets designating closed areas and other
restrictions: Arrowwood (701) 285-3341; Audubon (701) 442-5474; Des Lacs
(701) 385-4046; J. Clark Salyer (701) 768-2548; Long Lake (701)
387-4397; Lostwood (701) 848-2722; Tewaukon (701) 724-3598; and Upper
Souris (701) 468-5467.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I will be out in the cattails Monday morning! Anyone else going?


----------

